# Some Cheapy Ruskie-Ish Watches



## wookie (Apr 27, 2009)

Just received a few slava 2427 powered faulty watches from the bay and thought they may be of interest. They are branded 'Moscow Time' whoever that may be and look like some sort of catalogue returns items or shopping channel maybe, they are pretty big at 45mm and all stainless exept for the crown, the bracelets are a good size, swamping my 7.5 wrist and are slightly better than the vostok ones I've had in the past, although that's not saying much 

they seem to suffer from crown failure as 4 of them have sheared off, the stems are fine it's the threaded tube attached to the crown that breaks, I'm not keen on the crowns as they look to be made of cheap metal and are sort of sand blasted which just does not match the cases, sadly they are over 7mm wide so it will probably take some hunting to find some plain stainless ones to replace them with, they are not screw down though which makes things a little easier,

Out of the 7 I bought 6 are running just fine including date change over etc. I paid Â£1.50 each including postage so I'm pretty happy with them, It looks like the seller seriously underestimated the postage they charged me so I'm going to put that right as they are fairly new to ebay,

wook


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

i quite like the look of those, but im trying to be good at the moment


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

I quite like the look of it as well. Any plans to sell some of these off mate....? 

:lol:


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

i could be persuaded for the right amount lol


----------



## Lucas_brd (Jul 23, 2013)

Looks alright really ! Great deal


----------



## coachwhip (Jun 11, 2013)

Looking very nice, in boxes as well. Good bargain there.


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

You canâ€™t go wrong at that price for Moscow Time. They might be pricey to fix but still a very good find.


----------



## jackinbox99 (Aug 21, 2013)

sounds like a bargain to me, they arnt bad looking watches!


----------



## Derek Mc (Aug 22, 2013)

Not too bad looking indeed, are they quite weighty or is that a give away feature and they are light as a feather


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

You could easily - - )0000h! - - double yer money there :lol:

Did well at that price :yes:


----------



## wookie (Apr 27, 2009)

Derek Mc said:


> Not too bad looking indeed, are they quite weighty or is that a give away feature and they are light as a feather


Hi

They are quite heavy and all stainless steel, pretty good quality, better than the vostoks and raketa's I've owned

wook



mel said:


> You could easily - - )0000h! - - double yer money there :lol:
> 
> Did well at that price :yes:


As much as that mel! they must be nudging into timex territory 

wook


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

Wook did indeed get a bargain, I can vouch for that.


----------

